# Welche Soundkarte is zum gaming-headset empfehlenswert?



## provider (25. März 2011)

Hallo

Ich suche eine passende Soundkarte für mein neues PC 360(Sennheiser). Dabei habe ich bisher recherchiert dass es hier einige gute Soundkarten gibt, die es vom Stereo ins surround übertragen. Ich wollte jetzt hier eigtl. mal fragen, welche Soundkarte würdet ihr empfehlen(es geht um die Soundkarte, nicht um die Kopfhörer.) Bis jetzt habe ich schon einiges von Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series gehört. Lohnt sich diese Soundkarte zum headset(man Bedenke, ich will mein Headset sicher nicht an eine "billig-soundkarte" anschliessen), und wenn ja passt die titanium in ein "normales" gehäuse, also etwa von fertig-pc's ausm mm?

Ich wäre allgemein wirklich sehr dankbare für schnelle, konkrete, und auch gute Kaufvorschläge für eine Soundkarte. Die Anforderungen sind eigtl. leicht, sie sollte den Sound in surround übertragen können, sowie guten Klang bei der Musik bieten(bin mir da als Beispiel ein Wesc-KH gewönnt). Aber die Priorität liegt ganz klar beim Sound für games.

mfg provider

PS: Würde mir auch ne Beratung zur Titanium HD, etc. wünschen... thx


----------



## Bier (25. März 2011)

Hast du das PC 360 schon?
Ich würde dir eine Asus Xonar DX (~50€) empfehlen.
Die Asus sind i.d.R. besser als die Creatives.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2011)

> Bis jetzt habe ich schon einiges von Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series gehört.


Lieber nicht, von der Qualität aktueller Soundkarten ist das die rote Laterne. Ich würde da eher auf die Asus Xonar DX ( PCIe ) / D1 ( PCI ) setzen. Virt. Dolby Headphone ist schon dicht dran am Geschehen. Die Karten passen locker ins Gehäuse. Auf EAX 5.0 kann man getrost verzichten da es eh nur über dem schädeligen Alchemy Treiber geht der nicht wirklich aktuell gehalten wird.


----------



## provider (25. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Hast du das PC 360 schon?
> Ich würde dir eine Asus Xonar DX (~50€) empfehlen.
> Die Asus sind i.d.R. besser als die Creatives.


 
Das PC 360 is mein Traum, MM probegehört undso, und für Lan-Partys is es auch geeignet.
Kannst mir noch verraten warum die asus besser sind, und is asus xonar DX das beste von asus was du empfehlen würdest, oder das preis/leistung verhältnis am besten?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Lieber nicht, von der Qualität aktueller Soundkarten ist das die rote Laterne. Ich würde da eher auf die Asus Xonar DX ( PCIe ) / D1 ( PCI ) setzen. Virt. Dolby Headphone ist schon dicht dran am Geschehen. Die Karten passen locker ins Gehäuse. Auf EAX 5.0 kann man getrost verzichten da es eh nur über dem schädeligen Alchemy Treiber geht der nicht wirklich aktuell gehalten wird.



Danke für deine Beratung, aber warum würdest du die asus empfehlen, und was meinst du mit virt. dolby headphone?

thx provider


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2011)

Bessere Karten gibt es natürlich nur kosten über 100 Taler. Ich empfehle die Asus da ich leider mal eine X-Fi Platinum besessen hatte. Sehr gute Klangwiedergabe für dem Preis, und Dolby Headohone stellt sehr gut ein 5.1 per Kopfhörer dar, was gerade beim zocken sehr positiv ist. Auch gibt es keine Probleme mit den Treibern, die sind auch deutlich schlanker und nicht so unnütz aufgeblasen wie bei Creative. Gut die Titanium HD soll auch in der aktuellen Liga spielen, nur finde ich die zu teuer und dem Hersteller traue ich nicht mehr


----------



## provider (25. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bessere Karten gibt es natürlich nur kosten über 100 Taler.


 
welche denn zum Beispiel?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. März 2011)

Asus Xonar Essence oder Creative X-Fi Titanium HD z.B. Beide sind aber für dein Headset völlig overkill. Eine Asus Xonar DX reizt dein Headset schon voll aus, mehr lohnt da wirklich nicht.


----------



## Bier (25. März 2011)

Wenn dir das HS gefällt, gut. Ich hoffe du hast es gegen richtige Kopfhörer dieser Preisklasse probegehört(das könnte jetzt wieder eine riesige Diskussion entfachen).
Aber für das HS reicht die Xonar DX auf jeden Fall vollkommen aus, wie schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## iceman650 (25. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Wenn dir das HS gefällt, gut. Ich hoffe du hast es gegen richtige Kopfhörer dieser Preisklasse probegehört(das könnte jetzt wieder eine riesige Diskussion entfachen).
> [...]


Wolltest du das hier schreiben:
"Das PC360 kann wenn überhaupt mit einem AKG K530 für 50€ mithalten. Von daher überleg bitte, dir diesen Kopfhörer plus ein Ansteckmikro zu kaufen wegen des Preises. Klanglich sollten die AKGs mindestens auf gleicher Höhe sein." ?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (25. März 2011)

Eigentlich nicht aber okay.
Ich kann nur nicht verstehen, warum sich manch Leute was schlechteres kaufen, wenn es für das gleiche Geld was besseres gibt.
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## iceman650 (25. März 2011)

Schade. Dann sage ich das. 
@TE: Wenn du den Sennheiser noch nicht gekauft hast, dann vergleich ihn bitte wenigstens gegen einen AKG K530 etc..
(Falls du ihn noch nicht hast, kam bisher nicht genau raus.)

Mfg, ice


----------



## Bier (25. März 2011)

Ich habs halt nur mal leicht angedeutet, da sich sonst wieder irgendwelche Leute beschwere, dass immer nur das gleiche empfohlen wird.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man erstamal (mit Hifi-KH) vergleichen sollte, aber wenn der TE das HS unbedingt haben will..
Ich hatte grad bei deinem Post auch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es negativ an mich gerichtet war, kam irgendwie so rüber, aber war ja wohl doch nicht so


----------



## provider (25. März 2011)

Ich weiss sehr gut, wie sich hifi-KH anhören, resp. kann es mir sehr genau vorstellen, nicht umsonst laufe ich mit Marken-Kopfhörer herum....

2. Ich kauf mir definitiv kein ansteckmikro, und irgendeine billige ********, welche klanglich gut ist, aber lärmdurchdringend. Völlig unbrauchbar in einer Lan-Party, und mein Hamster will ich auch nicht nachts um 12 Uhr während einem Geballere an meinem PC von nebenan hören...

3. Ich bin überzeugt von Sennheiser und will mir diese Meinung auch nicht zunichte machen, dass ist nen interessensglaube wie apple oder microsoft.

4. Wenn ich ein Ansteckmikro will, warum habe es ich dann nicht getan, mit meinen Klanglichen KH für ca. 75€ müssten eure AKG's etwa gleich tönen/aussehen wie man's nimmt.


Danke nochmals für alle Beratungen, und ich bitte euch doch wirklich auf offtopic zu verzichten, denn so komme ich mir vor wie auf einem türkischen Basar(war absolut der Hammer, immer wieder, aber bitte nicht in deutschland...-.-) jeder findet sein Angebot am besten und scheisst auf die Beratungen des Kunden(im Bezug zum Basar, ich sehe mich hier definitiv nicht als Kunde).

mfg provider


----------



## Blutstoff (25. März 2011)

provider schrieb:


> 3. Ich bin überzeugt von Sennheiser und will mir diese Meinung auch nicht zunichte machen, dass ist nen interessensglaube wie apple oder microsoft.


 
Wenn du so überzeugt davon bist, warum dann dieser Thread hier? Der Vergelich mit MS und Apple hinkt doch arg. Kopfhörer haben von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschiedene Abstimmungen. Das ist ne Tatsache und keine Glaubensfrage. Wenn dir die Abstimmung von Sennheiser gefällt, gut so. Aber vielleicht wagst du dich ja trotzdem über den Tellerand hinaus und stellst Vergleiche an, denn einige Empfehlungen hier sind so schlecht nicht.


----------



## Bier (25. März 2011)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Wenn du so überzeugt davon bist, warum dann dieser Thread hier?


Er wollte ja eigl. nur eine Beratung für die SK.
Aber ich bin ganz deiner Meinung Blutstoff, dass man egal wie viel Fanboy man ist, trotzdem Vergleiche ziehen sollte.


----------



## Blutstoff (26. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Er wollte ja eigl. nur eine Beratung für die SK.


 
Stimmt, das habe ich wohl überlesen. Aber bei den vielen "Suche Headset/Soundkarte" Threads die hier mitlerweile fast im 12-Stunden-Takt eröffnet werden kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2011)

Ich sehe es so, man kann sich sich ja die Argumente anhören auch wenn dabei das " Weltbild " zusammenbricht. Man lernt nie aus und man kann für sich immer was daraus lernen, ansonsten wäre die Erde immer noch eine Scheibe.


> Stimmt, das habe ich wohl überlesen. Aber bei den vielen "Suche Headset/Soundkarte" Threads die hier mitlerweile fast im 12-Stunden-Takt eröffnet werden kann man schon mal durcheinander kommen


Stimmt das passiert schon mal, ich erwische mich auch öfters mal dabei


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. März 2011)

So, vielleicht könnten wir jetzt auf die ursprüngliche Fragestellung wieder zurückkommen? 

@TE:

Dir wurde ja nun hier mehrmals die Asus Xonar DX empfohlen. Bist du mit der Empfehlung zufrieden oder wünschst du weiter-/tiefergehende Beratung? Ein paar Argumente für die Xonar wurden ja schon genannt.


----------



## provider (26. März 2011)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Wenn du so überzeugt davon bist, warum dann dieser Thread hier? Der Vergelich mit MS und Apple hinkt doch arg. Kopfhörer haben von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschiedene Abstimmungen. Das ist ne Tatsache und keine Glaubensfrage. Wenn dir die Abstimmung von Sennheiser gefällt, gut so. Aber vielleicht wagst du dich ja trotzdem über den Tellerand hinaus und stellst Vergleiche an, denn einige Empfehlungen hier sind so schlecht nicht.



Ich habe bereits gute Sennheiser Soundqualität in meinen Händen als KH für das Iphone. Und warum hinkt der vergleich? Mir gefällt die Abstimmung von Sennheiser und die von Logitech oder sonst was nicht. 
btw, ich komme auch nicht klar damit dass ich irgendein KH an den PC stecken soll plus ansteckmikro, in einer LAN-Party ohne Geräuschumgebung filter beim mikro, naja...



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> So, vielleicht könnten wir jetzt auf die ursprüngliche Fragestellung wieder zurückkommen?
> 
> @TE:
> 
> Dir wurde ja nun hier mehrmals die Asus Xonar DX empfohlen. Bist du mit der Empfehlung zufrieden oder wünschst du weiter-/tiefergehende Beratung? Ein paar Argumente für die Xonar wurden ja schon genannt.


 
Jop, bin zufrieden danke nochmals an alle und bitte lässt doch eure Vorschläge bezüglich Headset das nächste mal zuhause in einem Thread über Soundkarte, danke.


----------



## revolution131 (26. März 2011)

provider schrieb:


> Ich weiss sehr gut, wie sich hifi-KH anhören, resp. kann es mir sehr genau vorstellen, nicht umsonst laufe ich mit Marken-Kopfhörer herum....
> 
> 2. Ich kauf mir definitiv kein ansteckmikro, und irgendeine billige ********, welche klanglich gut ist, aber lärmdurchdringend. Völlig unbrauchbar in einer Lan-Party, und mein Hamster will ich auch nicht nachts um 12 Uhr während einem Geballere an meinem PC von nebenan hören...
> 
> ...


 
und außerdem ist Sennheiser ne deutsche Firma und du unterstütz sie beim Kauf von einem Headset 

Ich hab das PC 350 und bin damit total zufrieden. Ist beim 360er eigentlich noch was anders außer das man wenn man das Mikro hoch schiebt es automatisch gemutet wird?


----------



## Blutstoff (26. März 2011)

provider schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits gute Sennheiser Soundqualität in meinen Händen als KH für das Iphone. Und warum hinkt der vergleich? Mir gefällt die Abstimmung von Sennheiser und die von Logitech oder sonst was nicht.
> btw, ich komme auch nicht klar damit dass ich irgendein KH an den PC stecken soll plus ansteckmikro, in einer LAN-Party ohne Geräuschumgebung filter beim mikro, naja...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Immer locker bleiben. Ich habe dir weder etwas vorgeschlagen, noch möchte ich dich von deinem Vorhaben abhalten. Alles ist gut.


----------



## Madz (26. März 2011)

Also ich halte das PC 360 auch für einen Fehlkauf, weil man für das Geld viel besseren Klang bekommen kann. 

Lies mal hier:

Welches Headset? - Seite 7 - ForumBase (ab Post 125)

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Headset/ Kopfhörer + ext. Micro 7.1 onboard Soundkarte

Erfahrungsbericht AKG K530, ASUS Xonar DX, Zalman ZM-MIC1 - ForumBase


----------



## Malborex (26. März 2011)

Also ich kann die Xonar DX sehr empfehlen. Habe jetzt nach Hinweisen in diesem Forum von der X-Fi Fatality V12 Biturbo 32V auf diese gewechselt und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab noch mein Roccat Kave an dieser laufen aber werde früher oder später auf einen richtigen KH wechseln weil das Dolby doch schon besser ist als das von Creative.

Kauf dir ne Xonar da kannste nichts falsch machen. Da spart man sich auch das lästige umschalten von Gamemodus auf Unterhaltungsmodus, verliert nicht seinen Bass wenn man die Lautsprechereinstellungen ändert, und der Ton geht dabei auch nicht weg.

Gruß Malborex


----------



## provider (26. März 2011)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben. Ich habe dir weder etwas vorgeschlagen, noch möchte ich dich von deinem Vorhaben abhalten. Alles ist gut.



Ich bin auch locker, jetzt nach diesem Post aber langsam nicht mehr, nicht wegen dir sondern wegen dem user vom Zitat unten...-.-



Madz schrieb:


> Also ich halte das PC 360 auch für einen Fehlkauf, weil man für das Geld viel besseren Klang bekommen kann.
> 
> Lies mal hier:
> 
> ...


 
Sry, so etwas absolutes dreistes erlebe ich selten, in jedem Thread denn ich bis dato durchgelesen habe zu diesem Thema(Headset, Kopfhörer etc.).
Ist mindesten einen dieser Beiträge, entweder von dir oder copypasted.
Momentan habe ich alle drei Links offen, und einer nach dem anderen is schlechter. 

Fangen wir mal damit an, was *meiner Meinung* nach wichtig ist für ein Headset.:
- Es muss ein guter Klang beim Mikrofon haben, denn ansonsten kann man auch KH benutzen
- Der user mit dem du sprichst muss dich verstehen können, bei zu lautem Lärm=unmöglich
- Es muss ein guter Klang beim gamen haben, resp. wenn möglich surround damit man den Gegner frühzeitig erkennt
- Das Kabel muss einiges durchhalten, schliesslich bezahlt man ja auch viel für ein Headset
- Der Tragekomfort, schliesslich hat man das Headset ja stundenlang an.

etc.

So, und jetzt mal zum ersten Link:

Ab Post 125, geht es im grossen und ganzen nur, wie gut AKG ist und wie schlecht Sennheiser HD(High-Definition von Sennheiser KH(nicht Headsets)) (!) ist, in einem einzigen Post(!) ist die Rede von einem Headset von der PC-Reihe!(Die Gaming-Headsets reihe). Das restliche musste ich mir gar nicht lesen, du willst mir nicht im ernst weiss machen wollen, dass ich AKG(Kopfhörer) vs. PC 360(Headsets) klanglich testen soll? Von meiner Seite aus, ist das Ergebnis klar, denn wen das Headset klanglich mit professionellen Kopfhörern mithalten soll, dann kannste es bei 400€ vom Himmel herunterpflücken. -.-

Beim zweiten Link das selbe, 2 Kopfhörern vs. 1 Headset, und es wird klanglich auf ein Game(Musik wäre ja dann noch mehr Reinfall...-.-) getestet. Gut, ich will den Test mal nach 5 Stunden Lan-Party bei 80 Personen sehen, und diesmal bitte auf das Mikro achten, die Spezialität von einem Headset. 

Und beim dritten Link is ja mal alles klar, AKG vs. 161, teste dann bitteschön mal gegen ein 360, und zwar endlich das Mikro unter Augenschein nehmen!

So, was ich will ist ein Gaming-headset das steht bereits im Titel, für mich völlig unklar wieso dass man mit solchen Links daher gelaufen kommt. Und nochmals fertigt einmal in eurem Leben, mal die Spezialitäten eines Kopfhörers(der Sound) vs. Headset(Mikrofon) an...-.-

Mit ein bisschen gedämpft, trotzdem nocht kristallklarer Musik, aber ein perfektes Mikro, ich weiss nicht ob ihr jemals auf einer Lan wart, oder je sein werdet...-.-

mfg

btw, Alle Verkäufer in den Läden, waren überzeugt von Sennheiser, obwohl auch AKG zur Auswahl stand, erklärt mir das einfach mal bitte...-.-


----------



## Bier (26. März 2011)

> Sry, so etwas absolutes dreistes erlebe ich selten, in jedem Thread denn ich bis dato durchgelesen habe zu diesem Thema(Headset, Kopfhörer etc.).
> Ist mindesten einen dieser Beiträge, entweder von dir oder copypasted.
> Momentan habe ich alle drei Links offen, und einer nach dem anderen is schlechter.


Was ist denn dreist daran, wenn jmd. dir versucht was besseres vorzuschlagen??
Heißt ja nicht das du direkt gezwungen bist es zu kaufen.
Ich glaube die Leute hier wollen einfach nur helfen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Also: Ich kann Blutstoff nur Zitieren: 





> Immer locker bleiben.





> btw, Alle Verkäufer in den Läden, waren überzeugt von Sennheiser, obwohl auch AKG zur Auswahl stand, erklärt mir das einfach mal bitte...-.-


Dazu muss man jetzt nichts sagen oder?
Glaubst du wirklich das ein MM- oder Saturnverkäufer (ich will hier niemandem zu nahetreten und es gibt sicherlich auch Ausnahmen) so viel Ahnung und Fachwissen von der Materie hat, wie einige User hier im Forum?


----------



## hydro (26. März 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich dich in gewisser Weise verstehen kann, dass dich das "aufschwatzen" von eine KH stört, verstehe ich nicht warum du dich derartig darüber auregst.


> btw, Alle Verkäufer in den Läden, waren überzeugt von Sennheiser, obwohl auch AKG zur Auswahl stand, erklärt mir das einfach mal bitte...-.-


Laut einem Händler ist der Monster Beats Dre auch der Wahnsinn schlechthin. 

Kauf dir doch dein Headset, selbst wenn es vllt etwas unangebracht war bei einer Sounkartenberatung über das defintiv schlechte P/L-Verhältnis des Sennis hinzuweisen, sie haben es mit Sicherheit nur gut gemeint! Wie kamst du überhaupt auf den Sennheiser du verteidigst das Gerät ja fast mit deinem Leben.


----------



## provider (26. März 2011)

@Bier: 
Ich glaube du bist zu blöd um es zu checken, mach mal eine 3-jährige Lehre als Detailhandelsfachmann Fachbereich Elektronik und schreib dann noch was über Headsets...-.-

Boah Leute, wenn ihr eh alles besser wisst, dann macht auch diese Ausbildung, und auch zu dir hydro, für was brauchst du ein zusammengekaufter KH auf einer LAN????


----------



## Bier (26. März 2011)

provider schrieb:


> @Bier:
> Ich glaube du bist zu blöd um es zu checken, mach mal eine 3-jährige Lehre als Detailhandelsfachmann Fachbereich Elektronik und schreib dann noch was über Headsets...-.-


 
Also Elektronik ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr, sehr umfangreiches Thema.
Da bringt einem so eine Lehre im Bereich Headsets/Kopfhörer auch nicht viel weiter.
Und die Beleidigungen kannst du dir auch sparen.
Naja langsam wirds hier ziemlich Off-Topic.
Schönen Tag noch


----------



## hydro (26. März 2011)

Versteh den letzten Satz nicht, aber wahrscheinlich bin als fast fertiger Ingenieur auch zu blöd um es zu verstehen.
Noch was im Allgemeinen, es ist scheiss egal ob da Headset oder Kopfhörer draufsteht, beide machen Ton. Der eine bessere der andere schlechter. 
Ich weis aber auch garnicht wo ich irgendwas dazu geschrieben habe.
Bin zwar kein Mann vom Fach, aber ich glaube den Beruf gibt es in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## Rabi (26. März 2011)

provider schrieb:


> @Bier:
> Ich glaube du bist zu blöd um es zu checken, mach mal eine 3-jährige Lehre als Detailhandelsfachmann Fachbereich Elektronik und schreib dann noch was über Headsets...-.-
> 
> Boah Leute, wenn ihr eh alles besser wisst, dann macht auch diese Ausbildung, und auch zu dir hydro, für was brauchst du ein zusammengekaufter KH auf einer LAN????


 
Für was brauchst du ein Headset auf einer Lan? Beides macht Ton und mit beidem kannst du mit anderen Leuten reden - wo ist also das Problem? 
Klar, du hast nicht nach einer Kaufberatung für einen KH gefragt, aber wieso so unheimlich resistent? Die User hier wollen dir nur helfen.


----------



## TAZ (27. März 2011)

provider schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal damit an, was *meiner Meinung* nach wichtig ist für ein Headset.:
> - Es muss ein guter Klang beim Mikrofon haben, denn ansonsten kann man auch KH benutzen
> - Der user mit dem du sprichst muss dich verstehen können, bei zu lautem Lärm=unmöglich
> - Es muss ein guter Klang beim gamen haben, resp. wenn möglich surround damit man den Gegner frühzeitig erkennt
> ...



- Bei Headsets sind generell nur einfache Kondensator-Mikros dran. Nichts Besonderes oder Aufregendes, da ist ein Ansteckmikro von Steelseries oder Speed-Link nicht schlechter als das was an den Headsets verbaut wird.
- Naja guter Klang, darum geht es uns doch. Denn selbst die teuren Headsets von Sennheiser (PC 360) basieren allesamt auf billigeren Kopfhörern von Sennheiser. Das PC 360 basiert glaube ich auf dem HD 448. Speziell angepasst für Gaming-Leet-Ubersound ist da nichts. Nur da kann ich mir für 150€ auch einen Beyerdynamic DT 770 und ein Ansteckmikro holen und das klingt tausendmal besser als das PC 360 und kostet das Gleiche. (btw: Im Beyerdynamic MMX 300 steckt auch ein DT 770 mit Mikrofonarm, aber der kostet fast 300€. Merkst du was?)
- Klar muss ein Kabel viel aushalten, aber warum ist da ein Headset besser als ein z.B. ein Studiokopfhörer wie der von mir angesprochene DT 770? Und Headsets sind teuer, das stimmt, aber leider zu teuer.
- Ja der Tragekomfort, den erkennst du jetzt den Kopfhörern ab weil es Kopfhörer und keine Headsets sind? Schwachsinn.



provider schrieb:


> Ab Post 125, geht es im grossen und ganzen nur, wie gut AKG ist und wie schlecht Sennheiser HD(High-Definition von Sennheiser KH(nicht Headsets)) (!) ist, in einem einzigen Post(!) ist die Rede von einem Headset von der PC-Reihe!(Die Gaming-Headsets reihe). Das restliche musste ich mir gar nicht lesen, du willst mir nicht im ernst weiss machen wollen, dass ich AKG(Kopfhörer) vs. PC 360(Headsets) klanglich testen soll? Von meiner Seite aus, ist das Ergebnis klar, denn wen das Headset klanglich mit professionellen Kopfhörern mithalten soll, dann kannste es bei 400€ vom Himmel herunterpflücken. -.-



Naja, jeder empfindet "guten Klang" anders. Wenn dir die Sennheiser typische warme Abstimmung gefällt ist es doch okay!



provider schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Link das selbe, 2 Kopfhörern vs. 1 Headset, und es wird klanglich auf ein Game(Musik wäre ja dann noch mehr Reinfall...-.-) getestet. Gut, ich will den Test mal nach 5 Stunden Lan-Party bei 80 Personen sehen, und diesmal bitte auf das Mikro achten, die Spezialität von einem Headset.
> 
> Und beim dritten Link is ja mal alles klar, AKG vs. 161, teste dann bitteschön mal gegen ein 360, und zwar endlich das Mikro unter Augenschein nehmen!


Wie gesagt, auch im PC 360 klemmt nur ein einfaches Kondensator-Mikrofon.



provider schrieb:


> So, was ich will ist ein Gaming-headset das steht bereits im Titel, für mich völlig unklar wieso dass man mit solchen Links daher gelaufen kommt. Und nochmals fertigt einmal in eurem Leben, mal die Spezialitäten eines Kopfhörers(der Sound) vs. Headset(Mikrofon) an...-.-



Wie gesagt in Headsets stecken normale Treiber aus Kopfhörern, auch bei Sennheiser, AKG und Beyerdynamik.



provider schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen gedämpft, trotzdem nocht kristallklarer Musik, aber ein perfektes Mikro, ich weiss nicht ob ihr jemals auf einer Lan wart, oder je sein werdet...-.-


Hier komm ich nicht ganz mit was du willst.  Gedämpft und doch kristallklar, was? Ein perfektes Mikro für Sprachaufzeichnung wäre wohl sowas wie ein dynamisches Großmembranmikrofon.
Bei Headsets schwierig zu realisieren.



provider schrieb:


> btw, Alle Verkäufer in den Läden, waren überzeugt von Sennheiser, obwohl auch AKG zur Auswahl stand, erklärt mir das einfach mal bitte...-.-


[/QUOTE]
Ich bin nicht überzeugt von Sennheiser, aber deswegen ist Sennheiser nicht schlecht. Denn wie gesagt Klangempfinden ist etwas sehr subjektives. Ich mag den relativ neutralen Klangcharackter bei AKG eben, wenn dir (und den Verkäufern) das warme Klangbild bei Sennheiser besser gefällt ist doch alles in Butter.


----------



## Mod80 (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich im Netz nach Meinungen über eine neue Soundkarte auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin, hab ich ich mich hier registriert um einmal danke zu sagen 

Habe mir die Sonar DX 7.1 und den KH AKG K530 bestellt.

Nun bin ich gerade am Probehören, ich habe das PC360 auch hier liegen, mit dem ich die KH vergleichen möchte. Die Soundkarte an sich ist schonmal der Hammer, mit meinem Logitech Z-2300 klingt sie echt genial und ich muss mich nochmals für den Tip bedanken 

Eine Frage zu den Einstellungen: Sollte man "Dolby Pro Logic IIx" aktivieren und was bewirkt es genau? Momentan höre ich mit "Dolby Headphone"

P.S. Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich diesen thread aus der Versenkung geholt habe!


----------



## Madz (27. Juli 2011)

Kannst du mal einen Vergleich zum PC 360 ziehen?


----------



## Mod80 (28. Juli 2011)

Werde mich morgen mal hinsetzen und nochmal ausgiebig den Klang vergleichen und dann hier eine Rückmeldung geben 

Was mich zur Software der Soundkarte noch interessieren würde:

Man hat im Audio Center in der normalen Ansicht einen Lautstärke Regler. Wenn ich daran drehe, passiert gar nichts?!
Auch beim "Ton aus" Button passiert nichts?! 
Und last but not least, für was ist der "SVN"-Button?

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten


----------



## PEG96 (28. Juli 2011)

der sorgt dafür ,dass die komplette dynamik der musik verloren geht, sodass es immer ein und diesselbe lautstärker herscht.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Juli 2011)

@ Themenstarter: Du hast eine Ausbildung zum Detailhandelsfachmann Fachbereich Elektronik und kaufst dir trotzdem ein Headset? 

Ich bin selber viel auf LAN´s und hab noch nie Probleme mit dem Messmicro, dass oben auf meinem TFT geklipst ist, bekommen. 

Nebenbei erwähnt habe ich eine sehr gute Ausbildung im Bereich Marketing genossen und muss dir leider sagen, dass ich nur hoffen kann, nie von dir beraten werden zu müssen


----------



## Mod80 (28. Juli 2011)

So, hab nun mal ein paar Titel auf beiden gehört und möchte mal einen kleinen Vergleich anstellen. Dieser entspricht natürlich nur meiner Meinung und ich bin kein Experte auf dem Gebiet 

Als muss ich sagen, dass wirklich beide, also das PC360 und auch das K530, für mich einen richtig tollen Klang haben und doch unterscheiden sie sich.

Das K530 klingt räumlicher als das PC360. Die Höhen bei K530 sind super klar und harmonieren perfekt mit den restlichen Tönen. Beim PC360 sind die Höhen zwar auch kristallklar, wirken aber auf mich manchmal ein wenig zu aufdringlich und nehmen dem Klang irgendwie die Natürlichkeit...
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Meinung anderer widerspiegle aber für mich hat das K530 einen harmonischeren Klang, die Töne kommen genau da wo sie kommen sollen. Beim PC360 klingt es, wie schon gesagt, etwas aufdringlich und "künstlich".

Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, würde ich das K530 vorziehen aber auch unter dem Aspekt, dass es mit guten 80,- weniger zu Buche schlägt...


Spiele und Filme hab ich _noch_ nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Madz (28. Juli 2011)

Vergleich mal einen gleich teuren 150€ Kopfhörer mit dem PC360. Es kann dagegen einpacken.


----------



## Mod80 (28. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Vergleich mal einen gleich teuren 150€ Kopfhörer mit dem PC360. Es kann dagegen einpacken.


 
Du wolltest einen Vergleich zwischen den beiden und den hab ich hier gegeben...


----------



## Madz (28. Juli 2011)

Der k530 kostet aber "nur" 55€.


----------



## Mod80 (28. Juli 2011)

Darum ging es aber hier nicht


----------



## xXenermaXx (28. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Vergleich mal einen gleich teuren 150€ Kopfhörer mit dem PC360. Es kann dagegen einpacken.


Mag sein, dass die deutlich besser sind - aber so'ne Headsetkombi is verdammt praktisch. Und ein Ansteckmic bietet meiner Einschätzung nach 'ne schlechtere Quali, (hatte eins von Speedlink ) als eins was direkt vorm Mund sitzt (weil - Pegel hochdrehn und damit starkes Rauschen ) - und richtig ordentliche Standmikros kosten auch mal schnell 50 oder mehr Euro. Da kann man maximal noch was basteln, wenn man geschickt ist (knarrt dann aber schnell mal). Zum Zocken is'n Headset deswegen immer noch sehr von Vorteil. 
Aber wenns auch zum genüsslichen Musikhören dienen soll, ist ein Kopfhörer + extra Mikro am bestem(:

Edit: Sry für Schreibfehler, hab vom Handy geschrieben.


----------



## Mod80 (28. Juli 2011)

Richtig @enermax und genau deswegen möchte ich mein PC360 auch nicht missen. Der ganze _alternative Mikrofon-Kram_ ist absolut nicht meine Abteilung...


----------



## Madz (28. Juli 2011)

@Mod

Hört sich so an, als ob du noch niemals einen guten Hifi Kopfhörer zum Spielen genutzt hättest.


----------



## HAWX (28. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> @Mod
> 
> Hört sich so an, als ob du noch niemals einen guten Hifi Kopfhörer zum Spielen genutzt hättest.



Wenn man nunmal ein Micro haben möchte und dafür mehr aus gibt musst du das auch akzeptieren.


----------



## spionkaese (28. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man nunmal ein Micro haben möchte und dafür mehr aus gibt musst du das auch akzeptieren.



Ja, 3€ und du hast n Zalman-Mikro für deine HiFi-Kopfhörer.
Und so super Qualität haben die Headset-Mikros auch nicht.


----------



## Mod80 (28. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> @Mod
> 
> Hört sich so an, als ob du noch niemals einen guten Hifi Kopfhörer zum Spielen genutzt hättest.



Richtig... Ich habe noch niemals überhaupt für irgendwas einen _guten_ Kopfhörer benutzt! Der K530 ist mein erster Kopfhörer... Aber ich denke nicht, dass _Du_ den als gut bezeichnen würdest!


----------



## HAWX (28. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, 3€ und du hast n Zalman-Mikro für deine HiFi-Kopfhörer.
> Und so super Qualität haben die Headset-Mikros auch nicht.



Es geht darum die Meinung anderer Menschen zu akzeptieren.
Von "Richtig" oder "Falsch" komplett abgesehen.


----------



## Madz (28. Juli 2011)

Der K530 ist ein guter KOpfhörer, vor allem für den Preis. Mir genügt er aber nicht, weswegen ich auch den K601 besitze.


----------



## Mod80 (28. Juli 2011)

Gut, dann kann ich ja jetzt sagen, dass dies mein erster guter Kopfhörer mit super P/L ist 

In meinem vorletzten Post wollte ich damit sagen, dass ich mein PC360 nicht missen möchte, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, mit Tischmikro oder Anklips-Mikro zurecht zu kommen. Meiner Meinung nach erfüllt das PC360 für Gaming in Verbindung mit TeamSpeak ( in dem ich mehr als gute Sprachqualität nachgesagt bekomme ) seinen Zweck super zufriedenstellend. Den Preis-Faktor mal nicht berücksichtigt. 

Sicher nach oben sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, was Preis und vor Allem auch Qualität angeht aber es kommt doch immer darauf an, mit was jemand zufrieden ist. Bei Gaming ist es in meinem Fall das PC360. Bei Musik ist es seit gestern der K530. Aber auch da muss ich sagen, man _lernt_ ja nie aus


----------



## xXenermaXx (28. Juli 2011)

Jedem wie es ihm beliebt oder? Ihr habt ihm doch alle erklärt, dass ein Kopfhörer die deutlich bessere Tonqualität bietet gegenüber einem Headset zum selben Preis (- wegen mir auch was das zusätzliche Mikro angeht). Aber wenn er sich auch nach allem was ihr ihm erzählt habt, nicht umstimmen lässt, dann soll es doch ihm überlassen sein, sich ein Headset zu kaufen. 
Er kann ja auch nochmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen (oder mehrere) und dann weiß er vllt. ob er noch zusätzliche Beratung für einen Kopfhörer braucht? (und auch bei dem Zalmanmikro wird man den Pegel sicherlich hochziehen müssen, was es zum Brummen bringt [Achja altes Billigheadset um den Hals und Mikroarm auf'n Mund ausgerichtet tuts übrigens auch richtig gut. Hab ich in Kombi mit meinem DT880 probiert und mein Kumpel empfands (bis auf das dumme Kabelbruchknacken^^) richtig gut.])

Edit: Zum Thema Soundkarte kommt es halt drauf an, ob du auch Wert auf guten Klang im Bereich Musik legst. Ich hab seit ner ganzen Weile ne Auzentech X-Fi HomeTheater HD - ist eigtl. für den Einsatzort ne Fehlentscheidung gewesen, muss ich sagen. Doch vom Klang her kann ich nicht meckern. Musik klingt phantastisch darüber und das hab ich schon mit meiner billigen 5.1 Anlage feststellen können. (der Onboardsound hat einfach weniger Spaß gemacht - klang alles sehr undynamisch und langweilig [hab kein Crystallizer an ]) Naja und CMSS3D erledigt auch einen klasse Job, wenns um 3D-Sound über 2-Kanal-Kopfhörer geht.


----------



## Mod80 (28. Juli 2011)

enermax, meinst du mich?


----------



## xXenermaXx (29. Juli 2011)

Kommt drauf an was du meinst ;D
Mir gings nur drum, dass sich das nich weiter im Kreis dreht mit der Headset vs. Kopfhörer-Problematik. 
Und ich wollt noch eine weitere Soundkarte nennen um die es hier ja eigentlich ging. Wobei ich wahrscheinlich ein Montagsmodell hab, was manchmal so'ne kleine Macke hat. Aber ansich bin ich extrem glücklich mit ihr. ;D Ist auch ein Kopfhörerverstärker integriert


----------



## Mod80 (29. Juli 2011)

Meinte das:



xXenermaXx schrieb:


> Ihr habt ihm doch alle erklärt, dass ein Kopfhörer die deutlich bessere Tonqualität bietet gegenüber einem Headset zum selben Preis (- wegen mir auch was das zusätzliche Mikro angeht). Aber wenn er sich auch nach allem was ihr ihm erzählt habt, nicht umstimmen lässt, dann soll es doch ihm überlassen sein, sich ein Headset zu kaufen.
> Er kann ja auch nochmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen (oder mehrere) und dann weiß er vllt. ob er noch zusätzliche Beratung für einen Kopfhörer braucht?


 
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, falls du mich damit meinst, dass ich nichts suche 

Ich habe nach einer neuen Soundkarte gesucht und bin auch dieses Forum und diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich hab diesen Thread nicht eröffnet, wollte hier nur danke sagen. Hab mir die Xonar gekauft... Da der Kopfhörer hier auch gelobt wurde, hab ich ihn mir dazu bestellt. Das PC360 hab ich schon lange hier in Benutzung vorher an einer X-Fi xtreme Gamer, die das zeitliche gesegnet hat.


----------



## PEG96 (29. Juli 2011)

Mein Gott, wenn er mit seinem Sennheiser zufrieden ist, ist es doch gut. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass das senni generell besser ist, lediglich das es für ihn am besten ist.

@Topic wie schon geschrieben, hole dir entweder eine xonar Dx oder DG, meinetwegen auch die ds oder d1


----------



## Mod80 (29. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wenn er mit seinem Sennheiser zufrieden ist, ist es doch gut. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass das senni generell besser ist, lediglich das es für ihn am besten ist.
> 
> @Topic wie schon geschrieben, hole dir entweder eine xonar Dx oder DG, meinetwegen auch die ds oder d1



Das topic ist uralt! 

Sorry, dass ich den thread aus der Versenkung geholt hab, eigentlich nur um mich zu bedanken! Aber es hat wohl mehr durcheinander gebracht als es Nutzen hatte 
Ich klink mich wieder aus und wünsch euch was!


----------



## xXenermaXx (29. Juli 2011)

Mod80 schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich aber sagen, falls du mich damit meinst, dass ich nichts suche


Sry dann hab ich dazu nichts weiter gesagt. ;D
Klang nur so am anfang, als ob du's noch nich gekauft hättest. ;D - aber wenn das so ist, dann hab ich nur die Auzentech-Karten in die Runde geschmissen. Über die hört man auch ganz gute Meinungen. Zu den Asus kann ich nichts sagen, hab leider noch nich in den Genuss einer solchen kommen können.

mfG

Edit: Muss ich gesteh'n. Ich auch nicht. ;D


----------



## PEG96 (29. Juli 2011)

Arg, habe ich nicht gesehen, sorry.


----------

